# D. tinctorius



## shinobi (Aug 12, 2009)

My D. tinctorius

Female:














































Male:




























My terrarium:

21.01.2009










12.03.2009










18.03.2010










And now (pic was taken yesterday)


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Awesome! Some leaf litter will make it perfect!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## tincubus (Apr 9, 2010)

are those sub-adult patricias?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great vivs! what does yoru background consists of?


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice frogs. They look pretty small, are they oyapocks?


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Great pics, frogs, and viv!

I agree that some leaf litter would be a nice addition.

And, what is your background made of? In some pics it looks like charcoal, in others cork bark. Looks great whatever it is.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Love it! That fittonia really colored up nicely under that light. What are you using?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

tincubus said:


> are those sub-adult patricias?


bakhuis is my guess


----------



## shinobi (Aug 12, 2009)

On the background i use pressed cork panel -> image
Light: PHILIPS MASTER De LUX Ra=92 6800K
The frogs are adult Kaw Mountain (Nominat) form.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

It really looks great. Nice pics too.

Can't say I've ever seen a pic of that particular frog before. Very nice.

Did you texture the cork somehow? It's a great looking background.


----------



## shinobi (Aug 12, 2009)

This morph is known also as Boulanger.



frogfreak said:


> Did you texture the cork somehow? It's a great looking background.


Yeah, by fork


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Boulanger are dwarf french guyana tincts.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

shinobi said:


> This morph is known also as Boulanger.
> 
> 
> Yeah, by fork


Whatever works. Looks great and I may give it a try. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

nice viv!!! i really like the 4th pic with the lemon buton ferns ha


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm sure I've seen this tank before, looks way to familiar 

Have you posted it elsewhere?

Really nice, and love the growth pics.

Richie


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Beautiful tanks! I love the background.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Very beautiful tank.
lovely frogs, man
Nice job


----------

